
Carl Icahn will destroy Yahoo - nreece
http://www.marketwatch.com/news/story/carl-icahn-destroy-yahoo/story.aspx?guid=%7BB3DF0AF7-2898-428F-9AD7-FE0E9766BA9B%7D
======
inovica
Unfortunately this is just all about money. If you read the history of Icahn -
especially in the 80's - he was/is a tenacious corporate raider who is more
than happy to take a company, split it into component parts and sell it all
for a profit. He's only interested in making money from this. As an investor
you can see why he's doing it - he's not interested in the company for running
it because of any future potential. He see's value in its share price right
now and what he can get for it. Yahoo is still a great company, that is
currently overshadowed by Google. They (the directors) do have a duty to their
shareholders though, which is what this is all about. It will be interesting
to see how it goes, but its going to get more complicated I think

------
goodkarma
I think I'm more qualified to sit on Yahoo's board than most of the current
and proposed board members. At least I use Yahoo's services, both in search,
search marketing, Flickr, del.icio.us, and their many APIs etc..

------
bigtoga
Mo money = mo problems

------
ideas101
the writer is 100% right, the people who want to come on-board with only
purpose of selling the company is not good , whether it is short term or long
term. These folks to me looks like a joker and none of them have any skills
that yahoo founders at least have it.

